# 570 AM: Dave Vassay says Vet PG is done (Shammond Williams agrees to 1yr deal)



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

From CL & LG:

Vassay is at the SPL in the LBC... and talked with Mitch...

he told Steve, VTB, and Mychal and said..

He just reported to LOOSE CANNONS that a vet PG has been done with the BAE.... Mitch would not reveal who it is.... not until later..

He also says that JANNERO \PARGO will NOT join the Lakers... that's for sure..

no trades or any transactions have been made at all...

but Marcus Banks is DEFINITELY NOT coming to the Lakers...

They were talking possibly about Tony Delk.... being the PG that could be it

Vassay would make calls and find out what it is...


ALSO:

from Forum Blue at LG:

I was at the SPL press conference today and* what Mitch said at a couple points clearly sounded like he was talking about someone specific*.* He also said it would happen "in the next week*." Whether that means the bi-annual or it has to wait to July 12 as part of a sign-and-trade I don't know. *But this was not a "hope to" kind of statement from Mitch*.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: 570 AM: Dave Vassay says Vet PG is done, but no Marcus Banks*

Rumor is it's Shammond Williams.


----------



## The Lake Show (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: 570 AM: Dave Vassay says Vet PG is done, but no Marcus Banks*

i wonder who it is


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: 570 AM: Dave Vassay says Vet PG is done, but no Marcus Banks*



Sean said:


> Rumor is it's Shammond Williams.


Isnt he like KG's cousin or something?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: 570 AM: Dave Vassay says Vet PG is done, but no Marcus Banks*

Ya I do remember that he was related to someone in the league.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: 570 AM: Dave Vassay says Vet PG is done, but no Marcus Banks*

Yes, he's KG's cousin.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: 570 AM: Dave Vassay says Vet PG is done, but no Marcus Banks*

Then he can convince KG to come to LA! Yes, Mitch is finnaly using his brain.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: 570 AM: Dave Vassay says Vet PG is done, but no Marcus Banks*



Sean said:


> Rumor is it's Shammond Williams.



I remember the name, but don't remember much about his game. Can anyone fill me in?


----------



## The Lake Show (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: 570 AM: Dave Vassay says Vet PG is done, but no Marcus Banks*

Rumors are flying that it is Damon Jones..


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: 570 AM: Dave Vassay says Vet PG is done, but no Marcus Banks*

man we've got enough point guards... dont tell me he wants to add another one, to make it 4 on our roster... unless we trade away one of our PGs. would definitely be unhappy if he traded mihm for another point guard.


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: 570 AM: Dave Vassay says Vet PG is done, but no Marcus Banks*



Silk D said:


> I remember the name, but don't remember much about his game. Can anyone fill me in?


Don't remember that much, but he was a streaky spot up shooter. Totally exploded in one ncaa game I watched...20+ in a half...raining 3's effortlessly. Shooting motion reminds me of Andrew Toney (I'm old) or Antoine Walker. Very quick release and pretty good athlete. Starred as a freshman for NC and didn't seem to improve much.

I hope we get Delk. He has a complete game.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: 570 AM: Dave Vassay says Vet PG is done, but no Marcus Banks*

^^^

I know that Delk is strong, but can he post up?


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: 570 AM: Dave Vassay says Vet PG is done, but no Marcus Banks*



LamarButler said:


> ^^^
> 
> I know that Delk is strong, but can he post up?


Don't know that he has much of a post-up game. More of a slasher who can get to the rim, has a decent outside shot, and plays good 'D'.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: 570 AM: Dave Vassay says Vet PG is done, but no Marcus Banks*



West44 said:


> Don't know that he has much of a post-up game. More of a slasher who can get to the rim, has a decent outside shot, and plays good 'D'.


didnt delk score 50 in a game couple years ago?


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: 570 AM: Dave Vassay says Vet PG is done, but no Marcus Banks*

^^^^

Amazingly yes


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: 570 AM: Dave Vassay says Vet PG is done, but no Marcus Banks*

Dont know much about him but had to look him up...apparently, he didnt play last season, been in the league since 1999. 

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/shammond_williams/index.html


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: 570 AM: Dave Vassay says Vet PG is done, but no Marcus Banks*

From Sky @ CL:
Press Enterprise had Shammond for BAE, his AAU coach says heading out to LA, and now Kupchak saying he's signing a vet PG for the BAE next week. Connect the dots they all point to Shammond for BAE. 

===================
Quote from Wikipedia:

Williams attended the University of North Carolina and was selected in the second round, 34th overall, of the 1998 NBA Draft by the Chicago Bulls. While he never played for the Bulls, he did play for the Atlanta Hawks, Seattle SuperSonics, Boston Celtics, Denver Nuggets, New Orleans Hornets, and Orlando Magic.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: 570 AM: Dave Vassay says Vet PG is done, but no Marcus Banks*

can shammond play D?


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: 570 AM: Dave Vassay says Vet PG is done, but no Marcus Banks*

Shammond 'Shamgod' Williams?

Thought he went into streetball? (i know he's got one or two moves named after him anyway


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: 570 AM: Dave Vassay says Vet PG is done, but no Marcus Banks*

Ah crap WTH are we gonna do with Shammond Williams?

Hes worse than Smush.

Ehh I guess as long as Phil Jackson is this move Im okay.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: 570 AM: Dave Vassay says Vet PG is done, but no Marcus Banks*



different_13 said:


> Shammond 'Shamgod' Williams?
> 
> Thought he went into streetball? (i know he's got one or two moves named after him anyway


God Shamgod is a compleatly different player than Shammond Williams.

Since we are talking about the SPL, 6 years ago when Seattle was in it Shammond put on the best SPL tournament I ever watched. He's an athlete who is a bit undersized but a good ball handler and shooter. He's not really better than Smush.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: 570 AM: Dave Vassay says Vet PG is done, but no Marcus Banks*

Wow im surprised from yet another mediocre player signed by Mitch.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: 570 AM: Dave Vassay says Vet PG is done, but no Marcus Banks*



Jamel Irief said:


> God Shamgod is a compleatly different player than Shammond Williams.


K, thanks. Not sure where I got that from, must have just been the similarity.

Does Shammond have any Triangle experience? As there seems little point in bringing in a veteran who doesnt know the system.. (at least Smush has been playing it a year)

Though I spose Kobe n Odom handle the ball most.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: 570 AM: Dave Vassay says Vet PG is done, but no Marcus Banks*

His D is no better than anyone the Lakers currently have.

No triangle experience.

But he has had some stellar performances in the past. His shooting can be incredible a times, but streaky.

It appears that the team is trying to assemble some dead on shooters (Williams, Radmanovich) to keep the defense from collapsing on Kobe.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: 570 AM: Dave Vassay says Vet PG is done, but no Marcus Banks*

The Lakers are close to a deal with Shammond Williams, a 6-1 guard who has played with six NBA teams. The Lakers are trying to complete financial discussions with Williams' pro team in Spain.

Williams, 31, has career averages of 6.1 points and 2.5 assists with Atlanta, Seattle, Boston, Denver, Orlando and New Orleans. He last played in the NBA in the 2003-04 season.

The Lakers, who agreed to terms last week with former Clippers forward Vladimir Radmanovic, could sign Williams with their biannual exception, which allows teams that are over the salary cap to sign a player for about $3.5 million over two years.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...9,1,459105.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: 570 AM: Dave Vassay says Vet PG is done, but no Marcus Banks*

Mitch has "made his moves" within the first week of the free agent period and now he can, much like Shaq with his last few years here, take the rest of the off-season off.

Enjoy the break, Mitch you've earned it ???

Shammond and Vladimir will definitely give us 3-pt shooting but like a lot of current Lakers they play absolutely no D. I remember several games last year where Stu would vent on how we kept shooting the 3 even though we weren't hitting it. Maybe Phil feels that the supporting cast has to hit 3's for Kobe, Lamar, the triangle, and ultimately, the Lakers to be successful. 

Someone said it earlier but I will second it. I've been going to the Long Beach Summer League for several years now. Shammond Williams was amazing there a few years back and definitely had the best performance of any player I've seen there. Hopefully the years away from the league have humbled him and he will come here and work his azz off to stay.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: 570 AM: Dave Vassay says Vet PG is done, but no Marcus Banks*



KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Wow im surprised from yet another mediocre player signed by Mitch.


Mitch is known for signing crap players. No exceptions.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: 570 AM: Dave Vassay says Vet PG is done, but no Marcus Banks*

What are you guys complaining about? Wow Mitch has had a good off season this summer, Who else can we get for the Bi annual? Williams will just give us depth , Something we didnt have last season so instead of complaining, Accept it.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: 570 AM: Dave Vassay says Vet PG is done, but no Marcus Banks*

Complaining is normal, as fans we are all allowed to voice our opinion, likes and dislikes. Nothing wrong with that. Kupchak has been great this off season no doubt about it, Farmar, Evans, Radmanovic all seems to be or what could be solid complimentary role players. Shammond however is a big question mark, here's a guy who has been traded for scraps and is now making a living overseas, which could be good and bad. Good because he has the opportunity to hone his skills even further by having a larger role, Bad because sometimes international success does not always translate to NBA success, (which of course will be determined in due time). Time is ticking, Kobe the great one should not be surrounded with medicore players while every team in the league is stockpiling their franchise with talent. I know its easier said than done, but this is the Los Angeles Lakers, Damn it we should never be happy nor content for a playoff berth! :biggrin: 


I guess what everyone was voicing their displeasure with is the fact that the we have all addressed our point guard situation the entire season and the only thing we could come up with is Shammond Williams a 31 year old journeyman who even after many attempts, has yet to prove he belong in this league, plus with this transaction it cancels the possibility of acquiring a better point guard with Chris Mihm as our bait.


But I guess we should scratch and forget about the negativity, since he will or may be a Laker, all we have to do is support him, just like how we supported everyone who donned the Laker jersey at one point, so here's some of the stuff...


Shammond's shooting will immensely help us . Ive read a couple of his files/analysis and Williams sure is a great shooter, better than Smush Parker, he did averaged 41% on 3pt fg on almost 5 attempts a game. He is a SG trapped in a PG body as they say (mismatch yes or no). He is quick and has the ability to create his own shot. He does not possess the court vision of a point guard but he can find an open man (who wouldnt? hehe). Defense? Like someone said earlier, he is not better than Smush.

One complain about him is his knack for losing control and patience, shooting one shot eventhough it wasnt falling one after another (Kobe genes?), it cost his team and in turn the opposing team took advantage of it, made a comeback and reached the division finals. His T/O and Ast ratio is not that great either, he was averaging about 3.6 TO and abt 5.5 AST a game in 2005 at the FIBA euro league. 


But I would imagine at age 31 (?) he is more matured and maybe deserved a second chance, afterall We really cant say its just about the money, rumor has it that he could actually make more money than what the Lakers are actually offering him. Maybe the thought of playing with the best player in the game and arguably the best coach in NBA history got him excited.


Also he was asked on who is the best player in the league, and he said it was Wade.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Lakers Add Guard to Mix*

Its'a one year deal.
------------------------------------------

By BRODERICK TURNER; The Press-Enterprise

LONG BEACH - Shammond Williams, who has been out of the NBA for the past two seasons, has agreed to a one-year contract to join the Lakers.

Williams' agent, Bill Duffy, said his client will sign for the biannual exception of $1.75 million today.

Duffy said the holdup had been working out a deal to buy Williams out of a contract with his old team in Spain, which Duffy said is "pretty much done."

Williams, a 6-foot guard who is best known as a shooter more than a "true" point guard, is the second free agent with whom the Lakers have agreed to a contract.

Vladimir Radmanovic agreed on July 1 to the mid-level exception that will pay him about $29 million over five years. Radmanovic, who played for the Clippers last season, will sign his contract today, the first official day free agents can sign. Radmanovic, a 6-10 forward known for his outside shooting, will be introduced at a news conference today.

Duffy said Williams will be in LA later for his news conference.

"He's back in the league with the Lakers," Duffy said in a phone interview Tuesday. "He's very happy to be back."

Williams, 31, played in the NBA for six years and with six teams, the last being the New Orleans Hornets in 2003-04.

He averaged 6.1 points on 40.1 percent shooting, 36.3 from three-point range, over his NBA career. His career high was 28 points, against the Lakers in 2000 when he played for the Seattle SuperSonics.

Williams, a former North Carolina standout, played in Russia during the 2004-05 season and in Spain last year.

He averaged 13.4 points and 4.2 assists for FC Barcelona. He made 59.6 percent of his field goals, 40.8 percent of his three-pointers.

Williams was MVP of the 2005 FIBA Europe League All-Star game.

http://www.pe.com/sports/basketball/breakout/stories/PE_Sports_Local_D_spl_12.22eb6ce.html


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: 570 AM: Dave Vassay says Vet PG is done, but no Marcus Banks*

Wjat time is the news conference?!!?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: 570 AM: Dave Vassay says Vet PG is done, but no Marcus Banks*

One Year? Very good. Mitch does not want to make another Mckie Mistake. So if Shammond sucks bad next year he will be gone.


----------

